# Eel Wheel Came Today!!!



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

It came today! Yay! Had to give it a try. I picked some Knit Pick roving I had in my stash, quit doing paid work, and gave it a go. So far, so good! I think this is going to be fun - one project on my trusty Country Craftsman wheel, one project on the Eel! I think the possibilities are going to be distracting. Sorry to work...happy to spinning! :sm09:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How awesome for you :sm02: I ordered one too but was one of the last to sign on...#406. Can't wait to get mine. Keep us posted on your journey with your new toy :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, let us know how you like it!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> How awesome for you :sm02: I ordered one too but was one of the last to sign on...#406. Can't wait to get mine. Keep us posted on your journey with your new toy :sm24:


I'm not much in front of you, #368. Maybe by the time we get ours, most of the problems will have been addressed. I am anxiously awaiting mine and am looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

A quick note before work. So far, the little I've spun has been good. I have to figure out a different way to determine how much twist I'm putting in. On my treadle wheel, it would be so many inches spun per treadle. This, obviously, doesn't have that. I also figured I'd better spin a bit to test it out - there have been a few glitches I guess. None on mine that I can tell, but I'll continue practicing a little each night this week.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oohhhh, I was one of the last ones too. Waiting, waiting...

Wow, I just checked my number, 348. I think I signed on a day and and a half before the end.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This is sure to be a fun distraction. I am looking forward to seeing your creations with your new Eel Wheel.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I was going to buy this machine, but had never tried out an electric wheel to see how I liked it. Do please let us know how you like it and the pros and cons of this wheel. Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, how exciting for you and for us who are waiting. I signed up at the end so am down the road. It is just so cute. My number is in the area of wordancer. We all need to post our wheels and successes as we get them. Enjoy!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds exciting. Is it quiet?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

No progress last night in the spinning department. 
In answer to the noise level, it makes more noise than my squeak free petal wheel, but so far, is not irritating. I've only seen one other e-wheel in action. I don't know what brand it was, but I noticed no noise. But then again, I was in a room full of spinners, talking and spinning....I should have had the courage to ask more about it... :sm25:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

A friend of mine has one of the original ones and she was saying its noisy. Was wondering if they have worked on that


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Was told they have, but to what degree, I have nothing to compare. Will try to spin more tonight (crossed fingers) to be more informing...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just got the email that mine has shipped! So excited! I was confused at first. What had I ordered from DreamingRobots? Then I saw the name Maurice & it clicked! As backer #368, I really wasn't expecting it to be shipped for another 2 or 3 weeks & now it should be here by early next week! Happy dance! 

Just looked at the estimated delivery time & it says 2 days! I may be able to play with it over the weekend!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

We need to let each other know what we each think once we try them. I could use electric wheel hints...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Me too, just got that same email, delivery in 2 days.



ilmacheryl said:


> I just got the email that mine has shipped! So excited! I was confused at first. What had I ordered from DreamingRobots? Then I saw the name Maurice & it clicked! As backer #368, I really wasn't expecting it to be shipped for another 2 or 3 weeks & now it should be here by early next week! Happy dance!
> 
> Just looked at the estimated delivery time & it says 2 days! I may be able to play with it over the weekend!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Was told they have, but to what degree, I have nothing to compare.


I hope its not too noisey...bad enough my Cassandra wheel is noisier than I thought it would be.

Oh well they are both mine now


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, keep us up to date on all of your experiences with these wheels. Thank you.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok, I've been spinning a bit tonight. I could get used to not having to pedal. You can sit every which way, and move around. Yay! One hint to you all - buy yourself a tiny clothespin or electronics clamp - picture following. There is no place easy to half hitch your yarn when you need to take a break (I use the maidens on my regular wheel). I use these things on my regular wheel, but they are a must here. So, I'm having fun, and getting used to this new little wheel.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I got my delivery notice today with #351. So excited.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Hummm, picture did not post. I'll try again!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great idea for the clip. Have you figured out how to know if the yarn has enough twist in it? Good point.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I've just been letting it twist back on itself quite often. But, I think I'm finally getting into a rhythm. But, that's why I'm spinning a fiber I'm not crazy about. I'll ply it, probably not till next week, wash, and see if I messed up. I know, I know, I should have sampled by spinning up 5, 10 yards, plying it, and washing it before continuing on with the whole shebang. But I can't help myself. I'm just continuing on, having fun, and hoping for the best. But, when is spinning NOT fun?????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I've just been letting it twist back on itself quite often. But, I think I'm finally getting into a rhythm. But, that's why I'm spinning a fiber I'm not crazy about. I'll ply it, probably not till next week, wash, and see if I messed up. I know, I know, I should have sampled by spinning up 5, 10 yards, plying it, and washing it before continuing on with the whole shebang. But I can't help myself. I'm just continuing on, having fun, and hoping for the best. But, when is spinning NOT fun?????


Well, that's exactly what I would do.....just spin and have fun and see how it ends up. Lol. No way would I be doing a sample. Have fun with your new spinner. Mine is on its way.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I've just been letting it twist back on itself quite often. But, I think I'm finally getting into a rhythm. But, that's why I'm spinning a fiber I'm not crazy about. I'll ply it, probably not till next week, wash, and see if I messed up. I know, I know, I should have sampled by spinning up 5, 10 yards, plying it, and washing it before continuing on with the whole shebang. But I can't help myself. I'm just continuing on, having fun, and hoping for the best. But, when is spinning NOT fun?????


That's what I do on my e spinner. It's actually very easy to over spin and ply. Because it's electric I thought, great, I can go faster. Nope, I ended up with wire. Something I really had to work on. I count when plying. Eventually it gets easier


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for this hint...still waiting for my wheel


BirchPoint said:


> Hummm, picture did not post. I'll try again!


 :sm11:


----------

